# need help ASAP!!!



## hockey2592 (Dec 10, 2009)

i have a 2001 maxima se with 58k and i have ran into some problems that i cant figure out, the car wont shift past 3,000 rpms, the check engine light is on i hooked it up to the computer and got a couple codes for the car running to lean, something with the gas and cylnders 1 and 3 are misfiring. The car runs rough when its started, i first thought it was the transmision by thats fine, someone had said it could be the mass air flow sensor but when i hooked the car up to the computer the maf was reading fine,also everytime i would get on the gas when the car was running there would be a whered kind of scretching/grinding noise.... so could anyone help me figure out why the car wont shift past 3000 rpms? and is running the way it is thanks


----------

